# Klipsch speakers any good?



## kentamcolin

Anyone with experience with Klipsch speakers from LaScalla on down to Heresy (original style horn speakers), driven with tube amps? I have read mixed reviews, some say they suck, but others, especially those with proper tube amps, say they are awesome. They are generally VERY efficient, at 104db/1w.


----------



## danaa

I've heard LaScalas with tubes and, to me, the sound was majestic. Almost bought a pair from a coworker a year ago, but went another direction. The sound of horns is not for everybody though, so try to get in an audition before buying. You might want to go to Klipsch.com's forum to gain a further sense, but go in knowing that the board carries with it a bias toward Klipsch horns.


----------



## kentamcolin

It seems a lot of people bought Klipsch speakers because they would play very loud with average electronics like receivers. Thus the sound was not very good. I've found that some who don't like the speakers have only heard them this way. A Klipsch dealer near me has a pair of corner horns on their floor, so I'll parobably take my amp there when I get it and see how they sound with tubes. I wouldn't really be interested in the corner horns, but at least it may give a sense of what they sound like. I like teh way teh LaScalla's look, but my room might be too small.


----------



## danaa

It's good you're taking your amp along for the ride. Klipsch are extremely sensitive to what's being fed into them. I agree 100% that they're usually not set up with the right gear in audio shops. The pairings they make have led to some excruciating listening experiences for me. But, when they're paired up nicely, in an accoustically complimentary room, to my ears, the Klipsch classic speakers are some of the best I've ever heard. 

 Hoping you post your impressions after you do your audition.


----------



## kentamcolin

The dealer near me has them set up in a room where Adcom amps are the best they have. Those aren't bad, for modestly priced SS amps, but compared to SET meshplate tubes, no contest.


----------



## OogeleyBoogeley

I know they're a bit below your price range, but my Dad has a pair of KLF-20 Tower speakers, mated with a rather inexpensive ASL integrated tube amp. It sounds great for classical and jazz. For Christmas, I bought him a pair of Telefunken 12ax7's, and he replaced the coupling caps with some nice Jensen's. That opened up the low and mid's incredibly. 

 So I'm sure that with the type of amp's you are looking at, like the Moth amps, you will be very well off. A good tube amp really makes the efficient Klipsch Speakers sing. They sound incredible. Now they sound great for any type of music, and the 15W amp makes them louder than you would ever listen to them.

 -Dan


----------



## Phil Ramsay

I've been a big Klipsh fan for many years and would recommend them if you're reasonable about the room, speaker placement, acoustics, amps, etc. I'm sure most members on this board would fall in this category of listeners.

 I've had Klipsh Forte II (discontinued) for years, and would never part with them (although my wife hates the size of them).

 Give them a good audition and see what you think - they might be right for you - or not...


----------



## danaa

Yes, the WAF on the Klipsch classics is definitely not high. That's why I couldn't get mine. For the first time, my wife put her foot down. It wasn't the money, it was the looks.


----------



## Spareribs

I have the Klipsch RP 600M bookshelf speakers. I use them for my small Bedroom and it works well.

Despite the positive reviews, some people complained that high frequencies may be too bright. For some recordings, it can be the case but I only experienced that when I turned the volume up way high.

Personally I wouldn’t use these speakers for a medium or large sized room, although I haven’t tried it yet so I could be wrong in my speculation.

For now, they will stay in my small bedroom.


----------

